# Tongue and groove bits



## archer_456 (Feb 15, 2005)

I am working on a large buffet and hutch. The bulk of the material is Oak ply faced with solid oak. I need to make a tongue and groove joint for the sides and the front stile to join together (it's what the plans call for). I am faced with a hard decision, which tongue and groove bit and which brand to get. I have seen the all in one bit, and a tongue and groove set (2 bits). Which is better and easier to use? Second question, I know this gets asked alot. Which brand is good quality at a low price? I was looking at the MLCS all in one bit for $39, but that seems to cheap, are they any good? Also I checked out the Infinity tongue and groove set for $64, I can't find any reviews on this one. The last one was a Porter Cable all in one bit at Home Depot for $54. I really didn't want spend anymore than $60, but I want something that won't burn up on me real fast. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

get the two piece ,easier to use. there are many good router bits out there, i've had good luck with Magnate router bits which are a little cheaper than cmt or porter cable.but most of my bits are Whiteside.
good luck
jerry


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: have some infinity bits and so far they are fine, they are cheaper than CMT and PC. but I think that I would go with separate bits rather then one.
Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Archer, until the end of the month one of our sponsers is running a big time sale on in stock bits. Check them out at www.holbren.com


----------



## archer_456 (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for everyones reply. It looks like I will go with the set. So the only one that comes in a set in the $60 price range is the Infinity. What about Freud router bits, are they as good as their saw blades? Amazon has an Freud adjustable tongue and groove set for the same amount of money. If I get it and the Bosch 1617evspk, I can knock $25 dollars off my order .

aniceone2hold: I didn't see any tongue and groove bits on the Holbren site. Maybe I looked over them? Thanks for the link though.

Thanks.


----------

